# Just joined, NEED HELP!



## jscompto (Dec 19, 2009)

I am building a drawer for my grandparents for Christmas. Their old one was stolen in a robbery about a year ago. I already have the drawer box built, but now I am looking for a router bit to do the edges of the drawer face with. It looks like it is going to be a specialized bit. Here are a few pictures of one of the existing drawers: 





































Can someone help me find this so that I can get it finished by Christmas? Thank you!!

Joel


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

It looks to me like a combination of cutters, used one at a time. The bottom appears to be a thumbnail table edge, the middle a round-over and the top a straight bit... but I'm no bitmaster so I'll defer to others.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello jscompto : Welcome to the Router Workshop: Glad you are here. The first thing is, do you have a router table? You will definitely need one. Unless you have a good hardware, or woodworking store, the bits are hard to find. Most companies who build furniture have there own grind, so to find the same one can be hard. That being said, that doesn't mean your dead in the water. Jim could be right on more than one bit, but usually done on the shaper. You may be able to copy that shape by using the table saw, router, and hand plane. Cut the angled edge to an angled cut with a table saw, I would first make a cut by the the second roll to define that edge, and by your tape measure, the bit for the rolls could be done with a single round over bit. the cut on the face could be around 3/8 in. deep. Cut the edge with the blade on an angle to take as much waste as you can. You may be able to take a second cut to define the edge, but then i would use a plane. The one thing that i found to be of great value is, make a template of the finished cut. then you can check all around the drawer edge.. I hate to make it sound so difficult, but unless you have the table, and bits, that is how i would try it. Cut a piece of wood for practice, Or cut more if you are unsure of the results. I hope you can get it done, and that the hints are useful


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

My best guess, possibly this one: http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_table_edge.html


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's the nice thing about routers, Joel.. you can use a series of cuts (and bits) to generate the profile you want. If it seems overly complex, there's also the option of using the thumbnail on the thick piece and making a thin piece like the upper two layers and carefully gluing them together. With a bit of grain-matching (by eye) they'll look like a single piece of wood under all but the closest scrutiny. 

Ken is likely correct; the originals were likely made on a shaper with a custom-ground bit. Getting a bit custom ground to perfectly match is possible, but wouldn't be cheap while the multi-bit approach will likely be less than $100.


----------



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

Well, if it was me and I had to reproduce that panel this is what I would try. Now mind you... I am not an artist and doing drawings like this is not my thing. I am going to give it a good try though.

I would put a good sharp blade in my table saw, and raise the blade to around 2 1/2". Using a sacrificial fence would allow me to put the edge of the blade right up to the edge of the fence. I would make the first cut with the board on edge, with the top of the board towards the fence, and run all four sides of the board through it. This would be like adding a rabbit that is 1/8" wide and 2 1/2" deep into the board. 










Then lower the blade by 1/2" and moving the fence back a 1/8" or so. Run the board across the saw again with the board standing on the edge and the top of the board facing the fence. This would create the second step on the board.










Then... Drop the blade 1/4" and tilt the blade to around 22 degrees. Depending on the size of the board you would then move the fence away from the blade. I would start at 1/4" or 3/8". Flip the board around where the top of the board is facing away from the fence and run all four edges across the table saw. 










I would then hit the outside top edge with a round over bit. Then hand sand the edged of the two stepped panels to round them over a bit.

It's not a router method but it might work for ya.


Tim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

#8561 Thumbnail w/ bead
MLCS table edge router bits

========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Personally I would make the raised sections as separate panels, this would be quite easy with fairly standard cutters. The panels would then be glued into position, if necessary a few pins to assist. some car body type filler would then be applied at the transitions with a finger to give that nice curved joint.


----------



## tdsapp (Apr 23, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> #8561 Thumbnail w/ bead
> MLCS table edge router bits
> 
> ========




Oh Yeah... I guess you could do it that way if you wanted it the easy way... :lol::lol:

Tim


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello again, jscompto ! Just a quick check to see how all is going. Heres hoping that the drawer edge is going well. If you get into a jamb, ask again!


----------



## chich (Dec 24, 2009)

Raised panel bit on a shaper made by Freud will get you to third base and then you can round the end by hand plane or course paper.


----------



## jscompto (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, I appreciate all of the help!! I actually really lucked out when I went searching for bits. I went to Indianapolis and looked for bits at Winner Woodworking. They had something close, but it was going to be after Christmas when it would arrive. However, the guy that worked there pointed me towards Johnson's Cabinets just about 2 miles down the road. The guy had me follow him back into his shop and he had a bit that was VERY close to what I needed. He routed the drawer face for me for free and all I had to do is do some sanding and it is almost an exact match!! I also lucked out when I was looking through some antique brass drawer pulls. After looking through about 300 or so, the one that matched the best (almost exact match) was on the last page!! My grand parents LOVE it and are very happy with it. I'll have to run down to their place this week and take a few pictures so you all can see it! Thanks again for all of your help!!!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jscompto said:


> Well, I appreciate all of the help!! I actually really lucked out when I went searching for bits. I went to Indianapolis and looked for bits at Winner Woodworking. They had something close, but it was going to be after Christmas when it would arrive. However, the guy that worked there pointed me towards Johnson's Cabinets just about 2 miles down the road. The guy had me follow him back into his shop and he had a bit that was VERY close to what I needed. He routed the drawer face for me for free and all I had to do is do some sanding and it is almost an exact match!! I also lucked out when I was looking through some antique brass drawer pulls. After looking through about 300 or so, the one that matched the best (almost exact match) was on the last page!! My grand parents LOVE it and are very happy with it. I'll have to run down to their place this week and take a few pictures so you all can see it! Thanks again for all of your help!!!


Good deal Joel :dance3:
Just goes to show, No amount of planning beats dumb luck


----------

